# [Eclipse] Gesamter Zeilencount eines Projektes



## jaydee (16. Dez 2007)

Hi,

weiß einer, wie ich an den gesamt Zeilencount von einem Projekt komme? Also alle Packages zusammen und so..
Evtl. auch ohne Leer- und Kommentarzeilen?

Irgend ein Metrics Plugin in die Richtung wär auch ok, oder kann Eclipse das vll. von Haus aus?

Ich muss ein Programm in einer bestimmten Größe programmieren (Zeilencountangabe).. ich weiß: sinnlose Angabe, aber kommt nicht von mir.

Am schönstens wär sowas:


```
package A
 datei 1        222 zeilen
 datei 2         93 zeilen

total 315 zeilen

package B
 da...
 da...

total 85 zeilen


Insgesamt 400 zeilen
```

greetz

( wenns sowas nicht gibt.. kann jmd ein kleines Plugin schreiben? Dürfte doch nicht so aufwändig sein!  )


----------



## Wildcard (16. Dez 2007)

Da dir der Begriff Metrics anscheinend geläufig ist, warum hast du nicht einfach mal Eclipse + Metrics in eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl eingegeben?
Erster Treffer bei Google...




> Ich muss ein Programm in einer bestimmten Größe programmieren (Zeilencountangabe).


Was für ein Unsinn  :autsch:


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2007)

metrics.sourceforge.net verwende ich


----------



## jaydee (17. Dez 2007)

@wildcard:

ja hab ich natürlich eingegeben.. aber die ersten 2 metrics plugins waren viel zu komplex und hatten die Zeilenangabe gar nicht drinn! Braucht man normal ja auch nicht..

Ich probiers mal mit dem Link von ARadauer.

Thx euch beiden.

greetz


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2007)

jaydee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich probiers mal mit dem Link von ARadauer.


Und das ist genau der den Google mir als ersten ausspuckt. Ich verwende dieses Plugin übrigens auch.


----------



## jaydee (17. Dez 2007)

ich glaub fast, dass ich auch schon auf der sourceforge Seite davon war.. hatte dann aber Installationsprobleme.. diesmal hab ichs über help > software updates > find&install gemacht. Und jetzt gehts auch.

thx


----------

